#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Thailand - 3 weeks in april - itinerary - help/advice wanted please?

## ceedee1

will be arriving april 3rd and leaving april 24th and i would like to fit in as many places as possible.

im yet to visit ko samet so that is a must,although its a long way from the other andaman islands im hoping to visit,railay/ko lipe/ko kradan and maybe ko lanta/ko phi phi again because i enjoyed my 4 night on long beach(ko lanta)last april and because its a quietish island but with a bit of 'something else to do'and nightlife if i feel the need,i see it as a sort of 'all rounder/in between island' compared to the tranquility of the other islands,although am willing to try somehere new if needs be,and somebody can suggest something?? maybe 1 night in phuket to visit some old friends.was thinking about ko chang (andaman) ko phayam aswell but may give them a miss?

am, looking for somewhere with quiet beach during the day and possibly a bit of nightlife,good restaurants at nights etc...i found ko jum (ko pu) a little too laid back and the beaches were not great imo 
(btw i understand i wont find any nightlife on ko kradan)but it looks to beautiful a place to pass up on..

i want to try and avoid the rains and i am thinking for this reason and my limited time giving ko phayam/ko chang a miss

please bear in mind i enjoy a few days on quiet beautiful peaceful paradise beaches ideal for swimming yet there are so many to choose from???? ive checked tezzas blog extensively and also travelfish.org but im still undecided

any help appreciated regarding islands/places to visit/resorts/accomodation to stay/avoid worth a mention? im willing to pay upto 1000/1500bt per night,fan room will be good enough just so long as i have hot water shower and a sink and mirror.

would preferably like beach hut/bungalow style accommodation with nice views a bonus.

am thinking of starting out spending my first 2 nights in bangkok,then fly to trang,boat to ko kradan,2-3 days here (depending on how much i enjoy it) staying at maybe either paradise lost or kalume village,then onto lanta,then possibly lipe(although have heard mixed reviews on lipe)-railay-phuket-bangkok-samet-bangkok-home.

i know that seems a very cluttered itinerary and people will most probably be thinking i will be spending most my time travelling,but im only really expecting to stay at each place 2-3 nights (except phuket,just 1 night here)and the 2nd time i menton bangkok is only for the 1 night also before i head to samet.

any help advice/info much appreciated.

thanks

----------


## kingwilly

Sounds like you have a plan already.

----------


## Fondles

> am, looking for somewhere with quiet beach during the day and possibly a bit of nightlife,good restaurants at nights etc...


Just come to Pattaya, it will be dead by April, its has 'resonable' beaches nearby, nightlife will be superb as the Gals will be gagging for coin and there is pretty fine eateries around the joint as well.

----------


## blackgang

^




> Just come to Pattaya, it will be dead by April


Come On... :Smile:   :smiley laughing:   :rofl:

----------


## Agent_Smith

> any help advice/info much appreciated.


Always drink bottled water, and don't flip anyone off.

----------


## 9999

OP, the north might be a nice change up for a few days too. If you stay in Chiang Mai, you can cram a lot in a short amount of time, easy to get around the city and surrounding attractions, so much to do within just 1 hour drive from CHiang Mai city. Cheap too.

----------


## ceedee1

cheers for the replies.

chang mai is on my 'to do list' just not this time...i like a quiet beaches and relaxing.

and as for the poster who  suggested pattaya....no thanks!

spent 3 days there last december  and i couldn twait to leave.....its a dog-hole,blackpool with a beach (a crap beach at that) overloaded with falang mao  :Sad:

----------


## ceedee1

btw i already got a flight booked fom bkk - trang on the 5thso i think first stop is ko kradan

----------


## timuk

if u need to book hotels try this latestays.com it has some really up to date cheap deals at hotels all over the islands ...koi sumui is my fav atm

----------


## Woofiee

I'm big lover of the Lanta/Phi Phi spread - I want a home on Lanta one day!

----------


## Loy Toy

Whatever you do have a great time and keep your wits about yourself as things are a little bit more dangerous here these days even compared to last year.

Make sure you stay in secure resorts, don't hire any jet skies and never accept drinks from prostitutes and carry the bear minimum of cash with you.

When you go out don't wear gold chains and rolex watches as you will lose them.

Other then that have a great holiday mate!  :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Whatever you do have a great time and keep your wits about yourself as things are a little bit more dangerous here these days even compared to last year.
> 
> Make sure you stay in secure resorts, don't hire any jet skies and never accept drinks from prostitutes and carry the bear minimum of cash with you.
> 
> When you go out don't wear gold chains and rolex watches as you will lose them.
> 
> Other then that have a great holiday mate!


What a load of CRAP; 
Its a safe today as it was last year or the year before.

My only advice is dont get roaring drunk and stumble around at 3 am where ever you are, ( thailand, Cambodia, London, New York)

----------


## ceedee1

like i said thanks for the replies.....

but nobody has actually answered any of my questions....?

----------


## Fondles

Dont forget you will lose a few days of your holiday whilst locked in your loom over Songkran.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

From reading the op I'd take a guess that CeeDee is female (am I correct?) So I don't think stumbling home drunk and watching out for dodgy prostitues will be a problem.

I'd skip the last two islands that you were thinking of skipping, they are very boring. 

Also the Songrkran public holidays this year fall in between 2 weekends so you won't get much traveling done between the 9th and the 18th (nobody works) so I'd just find some where you like, park up and enjoy it.

----------


## ceedee1

> From reading the op I'd take a guess that CeeDee is female (am I correct?) So I don't think stumbling home drunk and watching out for dodgy prostitues will be a problem.
> 
> I'd skip the last two islands that you were thinking of skipping, they are very boring. 
> 
> Also the Songrkran public holidays this year fall in between 2 weekends so you won't get much traveling done between the 9th and the 18th (nobody works) so I'd just find some where you like, park up and enjoy it.


no im male 30 years old,so being drunk and watching out for dodgy prostitutes is all part of the fun  :Laugh2: 

as for songkran ive only been to thailand 5 times,so theres an awful lot i dont know about the country but one of those times was during songkran,and that was in bangkok,the madness only lasted for 3 days but your saying i wont get much travelling done anywhere between 9th-18th!

yet i manganed to travel quite freely  either side of songkran last year.

any other imput from anybody regarding any of my questions much appreciated.

especially if ko lipe is worth a visit or not? accommodation on ko kradan? and acccommodation on east,west railay/ton sai/phra nang?

thanks

----------


## kingwilly

Shall iwe book them for you as well?

----------


## ceedee1

> Shall iwe book them for you as well?


35,018 posts and thats the best you can come up with?

:banhim1:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jandajoy

> 35,018 posts and thats the best you can come up with?


You're a cheeky bugger ain't you? :Smile:

----------


## filch

> 35,018 posts and thats the best you can come up with?


7 posts and already insulting the senior 'members' *ahem*

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> no im male 30 years old


Sorry, It was just the way that your head exploded all over the op that made me think you were a girl.




> the madness only lasted for 3 days but your saying i wont get much travelling done anywhere between 9th-18th!


Because the 3day holiday falls on a Tue-Wed-Thurs the government has extended the public holiday and given everybody Mon 12th and Fri 16th off. So that's 5 days + the 2 weekends. Most people will probably take advantage of the full 9 Days and have a proper holiday.

----------


## Fondles

> Because the 3day holiday falls on a Tue-Wed-Thurs the government has extended the public holiday and given everybody Mon 12th and Fri 16th off. So that's 5 days + the 2 weekends. Most people will probably take advantage of the full 9 Days and have a proper holiday.


Fookin Gumbyment didnt give me the Monday and Friday off....coooonts.

Luckily ive some annual leave up my sleave, yay to the 9 Day holiday !!!!

----------


## ceedee1

> Originally Posted by ceedee1
> 
> 35,018 posts and thats the best you can come up with?
> 
> 
> 7 posts and already insulting the senior 'members' *ahem*


sorry it wasnt meant as an insult,just a tongue in cheek/sarcastic dig  :Tounge In Cheek: 

as most others have been very helpful on this thread.....and being a 'senior member' i was hoping for a little more in the way of constructive comments from the 'senior member'.

thanks to everyone for all your replies anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

> 7 posts and already insulting the senior 'members' *ahem*


Is Willy a senior member???
I thought he was a señorita member. :Confused:

----------


## Mr Earl

> will be arriving april 3rd and leaving april 24th and i would like to fit in as many places as possible..........................................  ............................any help advice/info much appreciated
> 
> thanks


With that itinerary you'll be spending half your time on buses, asshole to elbow with smelly hippie backpackers. 
Sounds like fun!
I suggest spending your 3 weeks in Phnom Penh for some serious fun!
Screw that hippie/island/backpacker noise and smell. :Smile: 
Why only 1 night in Bangkok? 
Bangkok has to be the coolest city on the planet!
My 2 cents  :Yup: 

If you do the islands don't forget some good sunscreen, bug-dope, and shark repellent. :Smile:

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by ceedee1
> 
> any help advice/info much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Always drink bottled water, and don't flip anyone off.


 
*Stay inside during "Songkhan" - don't believe the travel brochures that say you might expect a "minor sprinkling " - expect a small boy to halt your Tuk Tuk while he HOSES you down and sticks it down the back of your shorts - oh it's so much fun.*

**

----------


## Thaiguy

> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> ...


*Don't buy shares in any bars for sale as advertised on the walls of the "Hong Nam" - you could become the 100,000,000 share holder in nothing.*  :sexy:

----------


## Thaiguy

> Whatever you do have a great time and keep your wits about yourself as things are a little bit more dangerous here these days even compared to last year.
> 
> Make sure you stay in secure resorts, don't hire any jet skies and never accept drinks from prostitutes and carry the bear minimum of cash with you.
> 
> When you go out don't wear gold chains and rolex watches as you will lose them.
> 
> Other then that have a great holiday mate!


 *Make sure* you leave your passort under secure lock and key in the hotel safe and *make sure* you carry a shrink wrapped copy with you at all times - carry nothing in your hip pockets.
*You will enjoy yourself if you behave yourself!*

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is Willy a senior member???


Well, he's a prick, so I guess so.

----------


## ceedee1

> Originally Posted by ceedee1
> 
> 
> will be arriving april 3rd and leaving april 24th and i would like to fit in as many places as possible..........................................  ............................any help advice/info much appreciated
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> With that itinerary you'll be spending half your time on buses, asshole to elbow with smelly hippie backpackers. 
> ...


no buses,just boats and a couple of flights and im no snob but being stuck in close quarters with the 'smelly hippie bacpackers' isn'nt my idea of fun either.

btw if you read carefully my itinerary includes between 3-5 nights in bangkok.

and yes i agree its the coolest city on the planet  :Smile: 

yeah i know all about songkran havingexperienced it last year,everything of any value,money,phone,camera all in plastic sealey bags.

thanks.

----------


## kingwilly

Read carefully ceedee, it was helpful advice, your rejoinder was rather pathetic though,

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by filch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 posts and already insulting the senior 'members' *ahem*
> 
> 
> Is Willy a senior member???
> I thought he was a señorita member.


And a mod too, nevermind he'll learn after I mkp his thread once I've finshed toying with him

----------


## ceedee1

> Read carefully ceedee, it was helpful advice, your rejoinder was rather pathetic though,


sorry what do you mean by rejoinder?

im only here to gather info not offend anyone.

----------


## Phuketrichard

If u have been to thailand why are u asking questions?

Just go and enjoy, If someone says a place is nice it may not suit u and vis vis.

PLUS all the bullshit about Thailand being less safe than before is just that. Bullshit.

Songkran, everyone knows about it and u get wet.  so ?

Bangkok cool city       only on acid    :smiley laughing: 

If u want to see what its like go tobe attacked cause ur a Farang go to  India during their colors festival

----------


## ceedee1

> *If u have been to thailand why are u asking questions?*
> 
> Just go and enjoy, If someone says a place is nice it may not suit u and vis vis.
> 
> PLUS all the bullshit about Thailand being less safe than before is just that. Bullshit.
> 
> Songkran, everyone knows about it and u get wet.  so ?
> 
> Bangkok cool city       only on acid   
> ...


im asking questions because thailand is a vast country and there is a lot to learn.

hopefully from this board.

thanks.

btw just to clear things up incase anybody did'nt bother to read my original post this will be my 6th trip to thailand having been during songkran once before,so in that respect i know what to expect  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> btw just to clear things up incase anybody did'nt bother to read my original post this will be my 6th trip to thailand having been during songkran once before,so in that respect i know what to expect


so why are you asking the question?     :Confused:

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by ceedee1
> 
> 35,018 posts and thats the best you can come up with?
> 
> 
> 7 posts and already insulting the senior 'members' *ahem*


*Sometimes it's hard not to ?*

**

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> 
> *If u have been to thailand why are u asking questions?*
> 
> Just go and enjoy, If someone says a place is nice it may not suit u and vis vis.
> 
> PLUS all the bullshit about Thailand being less safe than before is just that. Bullshit.
> 
> ...


I dont get you at all;
You have been here 5 times and still you want more info?  WHY!!!!  just go anywhere in Thailand and experience something new rather than ask us what to do or where to go.

Last May i travelled for a month around northern thailand by car and had a great time, drove down roads not on maps and visited Burmese villages without names and asked NOBODY what to do or where to go.

Get out and do it   :deadhorsebig:

----------


## filch

> Sometimes it's hard not to ?


I often find myself biting my tongue for fear of starting a sh1tfest  :Smile: 

 ::spin::

----------


## ceedee1

> Originally Posted by ceedee1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> ...


some of us have very limited holiday time and want to make the most of it,thats why all the questions,i found myself visiting thailand in the past and wasting considerable amount of time being in places i didnt want to be in due to lack of research.

----------


## chedi

oh,you don't like to travel by bus,so you can 't see more than 70% of the country!

----------


## Loy Toy

> PLUS all the bullshit about Thailand being less safe than before is just that. Bullshit.


What fooking part of Thailand do you live in Dick?

I know your nic says Phuket but do you ever go outside and into the real world? 

Fvcking amazing some blokes!  :mid:

----------


## jandajoy

> What fooking part of Thailand do you live in Dick?  I know your nic says Phuket but do you ever go outside and into the real world?  Fvcking amazing some blokes!


I thought you didn't use foul language....................

----------


## Loy Toy

I never swear at chickens!  :Smile:

----------


## ceedee1

> oh,you don't like to travel by bus,so you can 't see more than 70% of the country!


il happily travel by any means neccasary its just my limited timescale that keeps me off the buses.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> PLUS all the bullshit about Thailand being less safe than before is just that. Bullshit.
> 
> 
> What fooking part of Thailand do you live in Dick?
> 
> I know your nic says Phuket but do you ever go outside and into the real world? 
> 
> Fvcking amazing some blokes!


Been living in Thailand over 25 years and there are very few parts of the country i have not visited by car.

It is no less safe now than before when u figure in that tourism has increased from 5,000,000/year to voer 15,000,000

I feel safer here than part of many cities in america where u cant even show up with out getting the shit kicked out of u>  I know NOWHERE in Thailand that would happen.

How long u been here?   Just becaue u have thousands and thousands of worthless posts does not make u an expert at anything


" ...found myself visiting thailand in the past and wasting considerable amount of time being in places i didnt want to be in due to lack of research. "

to me traveling is never wasted time.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> 
> PLUS all the bullshit about Thailand being less safe than before is just that. Bullshit.
> 
> 
> What fooking part of Thailand do you live in Dick?
> 
> I know your nic says Phuket but do you ever go outside and into the real world? 
> 
> Fvcking amazing some blokes!


 
Very few parts of this country i HAVE NOT visited in the past 25 years of living here.

There are NO parts of thailand i would not feel more safe in than many cities in america where even showing up is inviting trouble,

With thousands of mostley worthless post your the one who is amazing

----------


## Loy Toy

> How long u been here? Just becaue u have thousands and thousands of worthless posts does not make u an expert at anything


Have had a work permit here for 22 years, worked with thousands of Thais, travelled throughout Thailand and my Mrs owns land in the North, South, Bangkok and Pattaya.

Apart from that everyone who has lived here for any amount of time would agree that Thailand has become a more dangerous place to live particularly over the last 5 years.

To compare the place to America is a joke but the fact remains there are a lot of desperate people on the Thai Streets today and you have to be a lot more aware these days and when compared to the past.

Blaming my post count doesn't cut it here mate and I was only trying to pass on some reasonable advice before you come in with your Bullshit attack.

----------


## ceedee1

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Phuketrichard
> ...


agreed.

the travelling there wasnt the issue,(i enjoyed that bit,the boat journey)it was the being there (at my destination) that was the wasted time.

oh well,you live and you learn,had i not of been to these places i would never have known if i had liked them or not,all part of the experience i suppose.

and to all the thread hijackers  :tieme:

----------


## ceedee1

right thanks everyone who took the time to give some information and advice.

will be spending 2 nights bangkok then fly to trang,then boat to koh kradan,ko lipe and then who knows......mybe ko ngai,ko lanta,railay,phuket but definately back top bangkok at some point before sometime spent on koh samet.;

----------


## Thaiguy

*Mate , have a good time , you will enjoy yourself immensly . summary  : don't get involved in Thai Politics , try and avoid the Tuk tuk mafia , never go with the same girl for more than 2 days in a row, never agree to a girl "contract" , for free entry make sure to ask if free exit in Pootong clubs, don't drink the water and never argue with the cops ( pay the fine and move on - always cheaper than back at the station).*
*Have fun , it's a good place.*

----------


## colinc1

Give Au Nang a shot, its very quite , lovely beaches & scenery,very relaxing and laid back,way cheaper than that rip off joint called Phuket.

Beach,s are way better than Phuket, even Pattaya is better,not the beach though,Pattaya,s beach looks mre like a kids sand pit

Rent a m/cycle and enjoy.

----------


## ceedee1

> *Mate , have a good time , you will enjoy yourself immensly . summary  : don't get involved in Thai Politics , try and avoid the Tuk tuk mafia , never go with the same girl for more than 2 days in a row, never agree to a girl "contract" , for free entry make sure to ask if free exit in Pootong clubs, don't drink the water and never argue with the cops ( pay the fine and move on - always cheaper than back at the station).*
> *Have fun , it's a good place.*


many thanks for the reply.

khao jai khrap  :Wink: 

im no expert but this will be my 6th trip to LOS so im aware of all the above  :Smile: 

should be spending a lot of my time away from the commercial scene this time though,plan to visit ko kradan,ko lipe and maybe some of the other islands around trang/krabi,then maybe phuket,bangkok and onto koh samet.

chohkdee

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by Thaiguy
> 
> 
> *Mate , have a good time , you will enjoy yourself immensly . summary : don't get involved in Thai Politics , try and avoid the Tuk tuk mafia , never go with the same girl for more than 2 days in a row, never agree to a girl "contract" , for free entry make sure to ask if free exit in Pootong clubs, don't drink the water and never argue with the cops ( pay the fine and move on - always cheaper than back at the station).*
> *Have fun , it's a good place.*
> 
> 
> many thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


*Yindi mai pelai krab.*

----------

